# well it happened



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

I am celebrating my 25th wedding anaversery this sunday...
Well i was thinking about what to get the wife ,, i was thinking something along the lines of rv gadgets  :laugh: ...
She asked me what i wanted and again was thinking of MH stuff ,,,,
I know we have put up with each other all these years ,, but since this is my  and her only marraige ,, i think i'll keep her ,, after all she works 60hrs a week and i work more than that ,, so i guess that's why we have lasted so long together :approve:     
Just a stupid ,, random post ,, but i need some good anaversey (rv related) to get her,,, and for me to ask for  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2007)

Re: well it happened

well Rod, after reading all your post I think the best thing you could give her is LEAVE :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Aw just kidding stay around with her like i have with mine.  Been dealing mine miseary for 48 years  . Bet mine wish I had gave her a 25th wedding gift and left :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: well it happened

Rod, I really thing you should give her "diamonds or pearls" for her 25th. 

All kidding aside. She REALLY deserves something special and EXPENSIVE. Maybe some GOLD necklaces or a new GOLD and DIAMOND ring. What about a BRAND NEW CADILLAC convertible? You could have a contractor come in and redo the bedroom in the FRILLY LACE stuff with FANCY WALLPAPER on the walls and take down those DEER ANTLERS. I bet SHE would LOVE it if you took ALL YOUR TOOLS out of the corner of the living room, and can SHE park HER car in the garage now? At least for the WINTER? And then there's the HOUNDDAWG! Will you get the HOUNDDAWG out of ya'lls bed for the ANAVERSRY?



Don't tell her we didn't give you some ideas. Ya hear?   :approve:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: well it happened

Well congradulations..  I've been married for 28 yrs.  One year (being young and stupid) I gave the wife a nice freezer.  I wrapped up a thermometer and said the real gift was in the garage.  Well......  little did I know....wrong choice !!!    That thermometer came flying at me and I ducked just in time to avoid the impact.  The next day we were at a jewerly store.  We laugh about it now though..


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: well it happened

Rod, just give her anything her little ole heart wants.  Kept me married for over 40 years so it does work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Re: well it happened

well i thank all of u for u'r suggestions ,,, but the wife don't like jewlery of any type (which i am glad) ,, she is to afraid of loosing a piece out of a ring and such ,,, the type of job she has makes it very easy to loose jewelery stuff...
But as i said the only jewels she has is the necklace with the fireman's prayer pendant on it ,,,, But ,, there is one thing that she would REALLY like ,,, and that is a Brand new ,,, Alegro Bus 45ft ,,,, now that was not in the plan ,, i wanted her to tell me about stuff she wanted for the current rv NOT A NEW ONE with a gillzion a month payments ,,,   

Hey bty tex ,, she can get her car in the garage in fact i can get 4 cars in it ,,, i have a seperate shop for the rv stuff ,, and for the antleers ,, i use them for mating season :laugh:  :laugh:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: well it happened

Rod, on a serious note congratulations on making the 25.  Thought some of the women would chime in an let you know what women like for the 25th.  Think it's considered the silver so guess something along the silver line would work but, don't know if she would like such things as silver engraved shotgun,reels, rifles, pistol, tool box or tools.   :blackeye: Just hard for a man to figure out what they really like :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: well it happened

now i never thought of that ,, but agian she don't wear any jewlery except for the necklace and a wedding ring ,,, but we did have a good day ,, i did not take her out cause she wanted to stay home and be a bumm for the day ,,, i did take her to tractor supply ,, i needed new jeans ,, so i guess that was my present ,, all she wanted was a good home cokked meal out on the grill ,,, so that's waht we did ,,, the weather was great ,,, 73 degrees out today ,, so it was a perfect day ,,, i even turned off the house phone and the cell ,,,, did do some fence repairs that needed to be done ,, but we both relaxed ,, she watched tv and i worked outside ,,, farming is kinda relaxing ,,, either fixing fences or being on the tractor ,, it's almost as close to being on the beach ,,, u kinda loose the feel for everything around u ,, and again THANK u all for the heart felt oppinions on this subject ,,, u all are great ,, a very well rving family type people  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: well it happened

... didn't know there was a durn "season" or Iduh been savin' those antlers!   

Now THAT is a REAL woman!  Happy to go to Tractor Supply.  :laugh: 

I'm sure glad ya'll had a good day to reflect on the past 25 years.  Doesn't seem so long now, does it?  And you can't imagine having been there with anyone else, either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: well it happened

U'r right Tex ,, it's cheaper to keep her :laugh: ....
but on the up side ,, we don't see alot of each other ,, the way both of us work ,, so i think that is the reason we put up with each other ,, but when it comes rving time ,, she is the first to let me know that it's time to leave for the vacation ,,, we both like the beach (I myself more than her) but we both like getting away ,, and IMO ,, the beach is where it's at ,,, nothing like sitting out in the sun for 6 to 7 hours and then returning to the MH for a evening dinner ,,
Now that's relaxing to me ,,, ,  BTY Tex u should go out and find those antleers ,, u need to buy a farmer alminact ,, they tell u about that stuff    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Bty ,, as Kenny Chestney's song says "Don't Blink" u'r 6yrs old and take a nap ,, wake up and u'r 25 ,, boy does life fly ,, and it's seems to do this the older u get ,,, I'll be 42 this Jan ,, so i think i need to be putiing first things first ,, if u know what i mean    :approve:


----------

